# Cooling system issue



## HOMERUN5THGXCE (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok going to make a long story short.
Car overheats
I replace water pump and radiator and thermostat.
The thermostat is not faulty because I tested it.
The water does not seem to be circulating properly for some reason. No leaks the belts are good no white smoke.
I saw something about a pressure release screw can someone give me a little help. My wife has my car and i want it back!


----------



## DaJoker813 (Jun 25, 2011)

*had that problem*

i just had the same problem and found out it was my head gasket. it had a small hole in it that was making it lose pressure. check the oil to make sure water is not getting into it


----------

